# Where to get School recommendations



## kisern (Nov 3, 2004)

I have read quite a bit over these past couple of weeks and where I initially was more concerned about the martial art I would choose, I have now come to understand that the school and the instructor are more important. Once I've determined which schools/instructors I am comfortable with, I'll then focus on which style I would prefer.
Which leads me to ask if there is anyone on this board familiar with schools in the Aurora/Naperville Illinois area? If not, is there a website were people post their opinions of the schools/instructors they have attended?
In particular, I am considering a school called Heiwa Dojo, evidently one of the Chicagoland Budokai (www.chicagobudokai.com). The styles they teach are Aikijutsu and Kenjutsu. But, to be frank, from reading their website, I am given reason to pause. I was wondering if anyone has heard of this Dojo, or its two siblings in the Chicago area. I have not been yet to meet the head instructor or to watch a class, but before I do I thought I would inquire here.

If this isn't the correct place to be making such inquiries, my apologies, I didn't see another place to post.

Thanks,
-Neil


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 3, 2004)

Neil, welcome to Martial Talk.  You have chosen exactly the right spot to pose your question, so let's wait and see what kind of help should make it's way to your thread.  Enjoy your stay here, and happy posting!


----------



## sifu Adams (Nov 3, 2004)

I know of a Master Chino.  for the Chicago area.  if you are close to this are I can get him your information.  He will be at my tournemant this week end.  I met him in Greece and worked with him in NJ as well.  he seem to have his act together.   let me know it you are close to this area.


----------



## Vadim (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Neil. I looked over the website and it seems like a very traditional oriented school. My suggestion would be to contact the school and set up an appointment with them to see if it is something that you would want to pursue. Good luck in your decision. Keep us posted.

-Vadim


----------



## kisern (Nov 4, 2004)

sifu Adams said:
			
		

> I know of a Master Chino. for the Chicago area. if you are close to this are I can get him your information. He will be at my tournemant this week end. I met him in Greece and worked with him in NJ as well. he seem to have his act together. let me know it you are close to this area.


Yes, I am in the Chicago area.  However, I am ~40 miles southwest of Chicago (Chicagoland is a BIG area).  Specifically I am in the Aurora area (2nd largest city in Illinois).  But to the south and west of Aurora there is nothing but cornfields    I'm hoping to keep my commute to class at 30 minutes or less, one way.

Thank you for your assistance.  Finding someone that has the recommendations of others would be great.

-Neil


----------



## kisern (Nov 4, 2004)

Vadim said:
			
		

> Hi Neil. I looked over the website and it seems like a very traditional oriented school. My suggestion would be to contact the school and set up an appointment with them to see if it is something that you would want to pursue. Good luck in your decision. Keep us posted.
> 
> -Vadim


Yes, I am attracted to it because of the traditional approach.  My concerns lie in the fact that no address is given, I can find no references on the web to these dojos, and there is little effort made on the website to speak to the qualifications of the instructors.  In this field of study I am wary of cultish followings and I look for everything being above board and on the table.  I will call and attempt to schedule a time to watch a class, I was just inquiring in case others had knowledge of this school.  I have a great many schools in my area that I need to check out and I'm anxious to get going in my studies.  But I now do appreciate that I need to pick a school carefully.  It just all takes time and so I was looking for a shortcut 

Thank you for your help

-Neil


----------



## still learning (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello, Please visit as many schools as you can. Don't rush it,a few weeks of looking is better than losing a few month of training if you do not like it.
 Always trust your instincts and gut feeling..if it says this the one? Go for it. Sometimes we think this is what I want?..until you see something different! Best of luck.....Aloha


----------

